# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Venter De Jager Accountants are corrupt

## myfuturedestroyed

I used to be employed by Venter De Jager Brits. My duties included drafting financials for Mr Jan Boshoff's real eatate portfolio(a director at Venter De Jager). Unfortunately for me I realised that Mr Boshoff lied to SARS and a client who bought a farm with him about the cost price in reality cost R4mil but he told his client/ business parter it was bought for R8mil. He then wanted to hide the other 4million from his business partner. I was fired for a VAT penalty which I have proof that I am not at fault. I was dismissed after 48 hours from hearing the news. DO NOT USE THEM AS ACCOUNTANTS they are currupt in their business endevours and fire employees who point it out to them

----------


## HR Solutions

> I used to be employed by Venter De Jager Brits. My duties included drafting financials for Mr Jan Boshoff's real eatate portfolio(a director at Venter De Jager). Unfortunately for me I realised that Mr Boshoff lied to SARS and a client who bought a farm with him about the cost price in reality cost R4mil but he told his client/ business parter it was bought for R8mil. He then wanted to hide the other 4million from his business partner. I was fired for a VAT penalty which I have proof that I am not at fault. I was dismissed after 48 hours from hearing the news. DO NOT USE THEM AS ACCOUNTANTS they are currupt in their business endevours and fire employees who point it out to them


Wow that is quite a harsh statement to make ...... I sincerely hope you have proof to back up your accusations !
Because clearly you are very angry and posting all over the show. Only one post to date.

----------


## rawoke

Yo ! :S

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Yes I do and its been 2 years and they are too scared to sue me because they know I am telling the truth...

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Yes I am angry I have been unable to find employment for 2 years now

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Do you want to see the proof?

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Corrected post:
What do they expect from me be happy? And accept their corrupt practices? I am in the middle of their family business fraud another ex employee contacted me a year ago and told me he wanted to commit suicide. I talked him out of it. The CCMA gave me permission to remove these scumbags from my CV but everybody asks why the gap in my CV. I have only gotten started. I have wasted thousands of Rands going to interviews only to be told I will never get a job again. So what do they expect me to do for the rest of my life huh spunging off my parents? They haven't seen anything yet

----------


## HR Solutions

> The CCMA gave me permission to remove these scumbags from my CV but everybody asks why the gap in my CV. I have only gotten started. I have wasted thousands of Rands going to interviews only to be told I will never get a job again.


Why do you have to ask the CCMA permission ?

Why will you never get a job again ?

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Two years! 

So this isn't a case of "heat of the moment" and you're going to cool down in a bit. This tack of online slander is after enough time for your actions to be deemed "carefully considered."




> I have only gotten started. I have wasted thousands of Rands going to interviews only to be told I will never get a job again. So what do they expect me to do for the rest of my life huh spunging off my parents? They haven't seen anything yet


Every now and then some spineless anonymous nutjob comes on to TFSA making slanderous allegations against someone or some business. The poster has so little credibility that in this age of "false news" and "phony social media profiles" it's near meaningless.

If this is to become your life's mission, why bother trying to stay anonymous? Being willing to associate your identity with your accusations is the first step to being taken seriously. And it seems staying anonymous isn't helping your job prospects any.

The second thing, of course, is backing up your allegations somehow...

----------


## HR Solutions

Yes I agree Dave ...... and after two years to say you cannot get a job because of this company !!  This is when this posters credibility went straight down and you start to think that perhaps there is more to the story.  

And please don't tell a Recruitment Company excuses like you have given above .............




> Yes I do and its been 2 years and they are too scared to sue me because they know I am telling the truth...


I would sue the pants off you after comments like this.  Believe me I would not be "scared" to ....

----------


## AmithS

Does a gap in a CV always indicate a problem - I am sure there must be legitimate reasons also?

----------


## HR Solutions

> Does a gap in a CV always indicate a problem - I am sure there must be legitimate reasons also?


A gap does indicate a problem, but it can be overcome.

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

I am outraged after many people told me I would not get a job again my whole idea is for them to sue me so I can counter sue for millions. I have given up looking for a job now. I WANT THEM TO SUE ME is that not clear enough. It seems like recruitment agents/ sales reps are scared to place peolle with whistle blow history?

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

I went to ccma but withdrew the case and instead chose to report the incidents to IRBA and SAICA, then in interviews HR people like yourself told me I should have gone to the ccma. There is more to the story they lost millions in businesses which had fraud in it there was a VAT penalty in their company after they removed me as accounting person because I blew the whistle and they lost contracts with Builders warehouse. THE STORY GOES ON AND ON AND ON I AM SICK OF IT NOW

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Another employee submitted a duplicate VAT return in the next period without my knowledge after I was prohibited to work on their company because I showed them the fraud in their company. They supplied bricks sand and stone to Builders and lost millions after the fraud was brought to light. Since I am unable to find employment I need to counter sue for millions if they have the balls to sue me

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

I am cornered like North Korea desperate times calls for desperate measures they were not independent with their businesses as the law require accountants to be.  Another employee submitted a duplicate VAT return without my knowledge in the next period in their bricks company after they prohibited me to do more work on it. This caused a VAT penalty. I saw the employee destroy paper evidence too so he could blame me. The first part of this thread was just more fraud which I thought was a mistake at first but Jan lied to the client and SARS with creative accounting techniques. I was fired 2 hours before writing a major financial accounting exam after given 48 hours notice. I know I must calm down and I will now stop ranting. I bake cakes and cookies now if you are interested to taste some just let me know

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

Incidentally the Auditing Professions Act says I can make the above crap public if it is in the public interest or required by law. Now I like finding loopholes and solutions😂. Learn the rules so you can break them effectively - Dalai Lama XIV

----------


## myfuturedestroyed

I am starting to understand why the so called white monopoly capitalist farmers are hated so much they inherit 100millions and try to control the rest of us who were not that fortunate. If you day you would have sued the clothes off my back well you don't want my old clothes I have 2or three pairs of clothes that is wearable while they inherit millions so now I am starting to understand why white farmers are slaughtered like cattle they likr to play God with the rest of us eh. I don't call for murder but I am starting to understand why boere are being slaughtered like cattle...

----------


## HR Solutions

How can you submit a duplicate vat report ?
How old are you ?

----------


## Dave A

> I know I must calm down and I will now stop ranting.


Pretty good advice. I do hope you get around to taking it.




> my whole idea is for them to sue me so I can counter sue for millions.


Eish. Why wait until they sue you? Why not just sue them anyway?




> I went to ccma but withdrew the case and instead chose to report the incidents to IRBA and SAICA


Why did you withdraw the case from the CCMA?

----------

